# Vlar's search for the V



## Vlar (Feb 4, 2006)

Time to make a journal and face the music so to speak. I'm 32, 6'2" at a steady 215# or so.  I've been taking lifting serously (at least by my standards) for the last 3 or so months. In other words havn't missed one of my set 3x a week sessions yet.

Late last month I started this program..

http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=508031

Not as specified but just the 6 exercise rotations at straight 3x8 sets. The general concept is to take 4 large compound movements, one for legs such as squats, back such as pullups, pecs such as bench press, and shoulders such as military press, and 2 other isolating exercies of your choice. You complete the 4 compounds first and vary the order of them each session, you also can't complete the same exercise for more that two sessions in a row. For instance if you love squats, you can only do them two sessions in a row then you must switch to something else, like deadlifts or front squats, for at least one session.

What this has done for me is kept my workouts to usually an hour at the most, and forced me to always change things up.

I've definitly seen an improvement in overall growth. The full body sessions comosed of primarly large compound lifts is pretty much starting to thicken me lol. I say start because its still just beginning but there isn't a muscle on my body that hasn't improved over the past month.. its awesome and looking forward to the future! Anyways.. My plan was and still is to stick with how I'm doing the exercises now and just increase weight until April. At that time I'm going to follow the program linked above as they specify and try out the HST thing. Not to say I'm not open to suggestions, this is just what is on the table for now.

My diet has been realativly good. I'm not dieting thats for sure, but I'm not eating bad either. Still weighing in at 215ish but my bodyfat is going down for sure...the gut is still very much there. Sometime in January I stopped doing cardio...probally because school started and time became a factor.

Looking on... Cardio..cardio..cardio.. Before I hit April I want to have a very low BF. I just got my HR monitor working again so I plan on doing alot of HR training/jogging this month. As far as strength training, just keep on trucking as before but I do want to hit a few new goals... 150# on the Bench, 170# on the squats.


----------



## Vlar (Feb 4, 2006)

Saturday

*Cardio Session*
15 min on treadmill 4.0 (fast walk for 12 of em) 8.5 run for the last 3

*Strength Session*
BB Bench Press - 8@50#; 3x8@120#
DB Shoulder Press - 6@55#;8@50#;7@50#
Deadlifts - 6@80#;6@90#;3@140#;3x6@160#

Circuit:
Cable Rows - 3x8@155#
Pull Downs (close, pro) - 3x8@155#
Tricep Push Downs - 3x8@65#

Good workout - Too much on the shoulder press, had to scale down the weight. I get to excited on adding more weight. Even though I might have increased wieghts I need to remind myself to stick with what you got until you are completly positive you should increase. Not the.. increase just to see if you can do it. KNOW before you do it. (I feel its a better workout if you plan what you do, then do what you plan)


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 4, 2006)

Hello my Friend, keep up the good work!!! Love your Avi and Siggie too!!!


----------



## Vlar (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Angel!

Tuesday

*Cardio Session*
12 min on treadmill 5.5 speed

*Strength Session*
Cable Rows - 8@110#;3x8@155#
DB Bench (decline) - 2x8@65#;8@70#
Squats (back) - 8@70#;2x8@150#;6@150# +bar
Seated Calf Raises - 3x8@100#
DB Shoulder Press (seated) - 3x8@50#
Arm Curls (preacher) - 2x8@50#;6@50# +ezbar
DB Shoulder Raise (lateral) - 3x8@25#



Workout felt solid. Decline bench felt easy today; squats were excellent even increasted 10# .. although felt a little shakey at the end of the third set so cut it at 6 reps.  Out of everything, I would say the lateral raises at the end hurt the most.


----------



## Vlar (Feb 9, 2006)

Thursday

*Cardio Session*
12 min on treadmill started out at 5.0 but increase .5 every two minutes.

*Strength Session*
DB Shoulder Press (seated) - 3x8@55#
Lat Pull Down - 3x8@155#
BB Bench Press (inclined) - 3x8@90# +bar
Seated Calf Raises - 3x12@115#
DB Hammer Curls - 3x8@45#
DB Side Raises - 3x8@25#
Squats (front) - 3x8@80# +bar

*Diet*
Meal 1 - 1cup Oats, 1scp whey/milk, multivit
Meal 2 - 2tlb nattyPB
Meal 3 - (el pollo loco) 1/2 BRC (beans,rice and cheese burrito), fish oil
Meal 4 - 1/2 BRC, Side of Steamed Veggies
Meal 5 - 1cup Oats, 1scp whey/water
postworkout - 3scp whey/16oz milk w/3slices of peach
Meal 6 - 5oz Salmon on bed of lettuce/shrooms.
_per FitDay .. 71Fat(27%)-232Carb(33%)-239Protien(40%) | 2466Cal_

Felt like a good workout. Upped front squats by 10 pounds, nailed shoulder press at 55# with perfect form, course it was the first exercise  .. Inclined press felt difficult today. Going to start posting diet to see if it helps keep me on the straight and also for advise.


----------



## Vlar (Feb 12, 2006)

Sunday

*Strength Session*
DB Shoulder press (standing): 7@45#;4x8@40#
Push Ups: 3x25
DB Upright Row: 3x8@40#
DB Squat: 8@40#
DB Straight Legged Deadlift: 3x8@40#
Concentration Curls: 3x8@40#
DB Bent Over Row: 3x15@40#

Attack of the 40# DB! .. busy weekend didn't go to the gym, last minute pulled out DBs from the closet. Easy workout but better than none.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2006)

Excellent revised w/o my Friend, keep it up!!!


----------



## Vlar (Feb 16, 2006)

planning ahead a bit, this will be my goals for the next three workouts (tonight, Saturday, and Monday)

*Workout One*
DB  Bench Press - 3x5@75#
Upright Rows - 3x5@ ? +bar
Front Squats - 3x5@90# +bar
DB Seated Shoulder Press - 3x5@55#
Deadlifts - 3x5@160# +bar
Barbell Curl - 3x5@60# +EZbar
(60 secs between sets)

*Workout Two*
Pullups (wide, sup) - 3x8@70#
Back Squats - 3x8@140# +bar
BB Standing Shoulder Press - 3x8@50# +bar
Power Cleans - 3x8@ ? +bar
BB Inclined Press - 3x8@100# +bar
Side Raises - 3x8@25#
(90 sec between sets)

*Workout Three*
Front Squats - 2x15@60# +bar
BB Seated Should Press - 2x15@40# +bar
Goodmornings - 2x15@ ? +bar
BB Bench Press - 2x15@100# +bar
Cable Rows - 2x15@130#
Tricep Pushdowns - 2x15@60#
(120 sec between sets)

First time planning so much in advance (lol, hardly as much in advance as most journles here tho)... workout 2 is very similar to my previous workouts the past few months.  We'll off to see how it goes!


----------



## ughsassin (Feb 16, 2006)

So you are essentially working every group (I know it's 4 compound, 2 isolation) with one 3 set exercise 3 days a week with varying rest periods between each exercise and chasing it with some cardio? Just making sure I'm getting it right. I read something about this kind of routine earlier today and it sounds interesting - I think I would feel better stimulating a muscle group more than one day a week. Is it a more effective muscle builder as opposed to working 1-2 groups (back/bis) heavily once a week?

Based on your response I might adopt something similar since we seem to have similar squat and bench goals (170/150) and are both looking to build muscle while cutting fat. Great post!


----------



## Vlar (Feb 16, 2006)

Just got back from the first workout. Felt great! The lower reps and higher weights was very encouraging and keeping the pace kept the whole experiance moving along quickly. I think I'm going to enjoy changing the pace of the workout on each session. 



> Based on your response I might adopt something similar since we seem to have similar squat and bench goals (170/150) and are both looking to build muscle while cutting fat. Great post!



Thanks! .. yea the routine appealed to me mainly because I wanted something structured but yet simple enough for me to manipulate. Not that I can't read into other methods and appreciate them, just some still make my head hurt. I'm sure in time I'll appreacite them more, for now, I just want to lift. 

When I first started a few months back I would hit the gym and do a cardio session 30-50min right after work.. come back a few hours later and do my lifting... since night school started I dropped the cardio session and just do 10-15 min of cardio pre-workout for a warmup kinda thing.  Probally could go both ways .. and would make more sense to chase with cardio or even leave it for the off days as you interpreted it.  The full body workout is great, I'm loving it. Its taxing, but makes you feel solid all over.  Is it better than split routines throughout the week? Not sure,.. but its different and it working for me right now. Just today I'm endevouring on following that linked program as its written, prior I was just getting used to all the exercises and building some starter strength. Check in a few weeks down the line and we'll see how the rep and set changes feel!  Probally after the 8 weeks I'll switch to a different type of program.

Most everyone says one should start out with a fullbody program to build a strong foundation of strength then start more advanced methods...working for me so far...


----------



## ughsassin (Feb 16, 2006)

Great, thanks for the response! I'll be following your progress on here, and probably start my own journal as soon as I figure out what routine to settle on. Keep it up man.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2006)

Like the plan of attack Brother Vlar!!! looking forward to see your w/o's!!!


----------



## Vlar (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Archie, your avatars rock!

Anteing up a progress pic...






Workout 2 went as planned. I ended up doing 70# +bar on the cleans. This was my first try at them and didn't want to do to much. What I didn't expect at all was how much they made my forearms burn.  I started to focus on form on the latter sets and kept the bar close to the body as much as I could. Good stuff, I know I need to work on explosivness.. I still clean it similiar to a sloth.

I cut my Incline Bench short on the 3rd set to only 4 reps instead of 8.. was plum worn out. But finished up with the side raises.  Tough workout for me.. come Monday is going to be sets of 15 .. I see an endurance test coming up heh.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2006)

Solid size my Friend, stick with it and you'll be Fantastic BRother Vlar!!!


----------



## Vlar (Feb 20, 2006)

I love it when a plan comes together! Workout 3 felt the strangest out of them all, low weight/high reps/less sets. I'm still getting a feel for my proper weight load per reps/sets, i'm sure after I plan more accordinly the workouts will feel even more solid. 

This was the first time a tried out good mornings, certainly not anything I thought they would be. I figured they would kill your lowerback but maybe its because I've been doing alot of squats/deads lately that the lowerback was the least of my concern, the hams got pretty tight tho. Maybe I need more weight.  I couldn't finish my seated BB overhead presses or my bench presses even though I tried to be conservative on my weight. I won't underestimate high reps, after about 12 reps my power goes down quickly! 

Ok, now week 1 is over, week 2 is slightly different. Basically its termed as antagonist training where you group the six exercises into sets of 2, with an antagonistic groupins e.g., quads/hams, chest/back etc.. you do each group in a circuit like fashion. One set of benches, then one set of upright rows, repeat for all your sets then move on to the next grouping. 

This sounds pretty cool and I imagine it will feel like a whole different kind of pump. I foresee problems though in selecting the right exercises and gambling on whether you leave one equipment to do another that when going back for the second or third set one of the equipment will be usurped. So I think I need to be creative/crafty on how to group so 1) don't need to move to far or 2) perform on the same gym equipment. 

Not sure if I'm going to take 1 or 2 days off before getting into the second week, but this is what I have planned for now... probally going to be altered..

*Week 2*


got some help form P-Funk on restructuring this weeks workout, has changed, looks like this now:

*Workout One*
A1 (Chest/Push) DB Bench Press - 3x5@80#
A2 (back/Pull) DB Lying Bench Rows - 3x5@55# 
B1 (Quads/Push) Back Squats - 3x5@150# +bar
B2 (Hams/Pull) SLDL - 3x5@ ? +bar
C1 (Triceps/Push) Pushdowns - 3x5@90#
C2 (biceps/Pull) Standing Curls - 3x5@65# +EZbar

(60 secs between sets)

*Workout Two*
A1 (Chest/Push) Dips 3x8@ ? assisted
A2 (Back/Pull) Pullups (wide, sup) - 3x8@70# Assisted
B1 (Quads/Push) Lunges 3x8@ ?
B2 (Hams/Pull) Hyperextension 3x8@ ?
C1 (Deltoids/Push) BB Standing Shoulder Press 3x8@55# +bar
C2 (UpperBack/Pull) Cable Front Pulldown 3x8@155#

(90 secs between sets)

*Workout Three*
A1 (Quads/Push) Front Squats - 2x15@70# +bar
A2 (Hams/Pull) Good Mornings - 2x15@30# +bar
B1 (Chest/Push) BB Bench Press - 2x15@100# +bar
B1 (Back/Pull) Bent Over Rows - 2x15@ ? +bar
C2 (Triceps/Push) BB Tricep Extensions - 2x15@35#
C2 (Biceps/Pull) BB Preacher Curls - 2x15@50# +EZbar 

(120 secs between sets)


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 20, 2006)

Very interesting plan of attack Brother Vlar!!! I really like that!!! Best Wishes for you my Friend!!!


----------



## Vlar (Feb 23, 2006)

hmmm... not much of a pump.... but plenty of pain! 

I expected doing, bisets (is that correct termonology?) of the groupings to give me more of an overall pump.. but in practice and I guess the more I think about it.. they are anti-pump.  

anyways, Week 2, workout 1 complete...

15 min moderate run for a warmup

A1 (Chest/Push) DB Bench Press - 3x5@80#
A2 (back/Pull) One-Arm Bench Rows - 3x5@80#
B1 (Quads/Push) Back Squats - 3x5@150# +bar
B2 (Hams/Pull) SLDL - 3x5@50# +bar
C1 (Triceps/Push) Pushdowns - 5@105#;2x5@95#
C2 (biceps/Pull) Standing Curls - 3x5@65# +EZbar

I know its only 5 rep sets, but for each exercise I lifted more than I ever have before, all with good form. Its a great confidence booster... which I'll savor for the latter workouts ) 

In retrospect weight load wise.. DB Bench was right on the money, maybe a little more next time on One-Arms Bench Rows, Back Squats felt solid, SLDL felt light, will add a little more next time but want to take it slow and easy with them. Pushdowns felt solid, and curls actually felt light, surprised, need to add more load when doing these 5 rep sets.


----------



## Vlar (Feb 26, 2006)

Solid workout. To avoid equipment congestion I took some sleep in early in the evening then woke up around 1am, downed some whey and oatmeal and hit the gym at 2am .. I was the only one there lol. Which made for a very pleasant workout, felt like at home where its only your music and your weights and no other distractions. Was nice.

Week 2, Workout Two
A1 (Chest/Push) Dips 3x8
A2 (Back/Pull) Pullups (wide, sup) - 3x8@70# Assisted
B1 (Quads/Push) Lunges 3x8@30#
B2 (Hams/Pull) Hyperextension 8;8@25#;8
C1 (Deltoids/Push) BB Standing Shoulder Press 3x8@55# +bar
C2 (UpperBack/Pull) Cable Front Pulldown 3x8@155#

I started out the dips with 30# assisted.. I think the last time I did dips was at 60# assisted. Was pleasantly surprised to find out 30# assisted got in the way more than helping and then tried them with straight bodyweight.. and that felt perfect. I remember a few months back wondering if and when I'd be able to do that.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2006)

Lookin solid in hee Brother Vlar, I believe I'm seeing some clear progression too, keep it up!!!


----------



## Vlar (Feb 28, 2006)

Freaking exhausted.

Workout Three
B1 (Chest/Push) BB Bench Press - 2x15@100# +bar
B1 (Back/Pull) Bent Over Rows - 2x15@70# +bar
A1 (Quads/Push) Front Squats - 15@70#;10@70# +bar
A2 (Hams/Pull) Good Mornings - 15@70#;15@65#
C2 (Triceps/Push) DB Tricep Extensions - 2x15@20#
C2 (Biceps/Pull) DB Hammer Curls - 15@40#;4@35#

Super taxing workout, almost died on the front squats and couldn't finish my hammer curls at the tail end. I'm starting to really appreciate and despise, love and hate, this workout program. 2 weeks down, 6 more to go then I get break


----------



## fyredup1286 (Feb 28, 2006)

yo man...ur making some good weight there...i like ur werkouts...same thing im starting to do now...but lookin good and keep up the good werk....


----------



## Vlar (Mar 2, 2006)

adjusted my workouts for the 3rd week.. basically used the same workout as week 1 with minor adjustments, swapped workout 1 and 2 and increased weights on exercises. The kicker though is throwing in another set.

*Workout One*
Pullups (wide, sup) - 4x5@60#
Back Squats - 4x5@160# +bar
BB Standing Shoulder Press - 4x5@60# +bar
Power Cleans - 4x5@90# +bar
BB Inclined Press - 4x5@120# +bar
Side Raises - 4x5@30#
(60 sec between sets)

*Workout Two*
DB Bench Press - 4x8@80#
Bent Over Rows - 4x8@90# +bar
Front Squats - 4x8@90# +bar
DB Seated Shoulder Press - 4x8@55#
Deadlifts - 4x8@160# +bar
Barbell Curl - 4x8@60# +EZbar
(90 secs between sets)

*Workout Three*
Front Squats - 3x15@70# +bar
BB Seated Should Press - 3x15@45# +bar
Goodmornings - 3x15@30# +bar
BB Bench Press - 3x15@110# +bar
Cable Rows - 3x15@140#
Tricep Pushdowns - 3x15@70#
(120 sec between sets)

off to practice whats been preached...


----------



## Vlar (Mar 3, 2006)

Workout One
Pullups (wide, sup) - 4x5@60#
Back Squats - 4x5@160# +bar
BB Standing Shoulder Press - 4x5@70# +bar
Power Cleans - 4x5@90# +bar
BB Bench Press - 4x5@130# +bar
Side Raises - 2x5@30#; 2x5@27.5#  <-- no didn't wuss, someone took my 30#'s  
(60 sec between sets)

Oh yea.. better than expected )  the squats felt very solid. For the first time since I first started squats my left knee started to feel a little pressure, I don't think its anything to be bothered with, but consider it noted. Added more to the shoulder press than planned. Power Cleans! .. 2nd try at em, at 90# I noticed alot more requirement from calves, shoulders, back etc... they were really taxing but very gratifying. BB bench, if I would of had a spotter I would of done more.

The added set didn't seem to bother.


----------



## Vlar (Mar 5, 2006)

*Week 3 - Workout Two*
DB Bench Press - 8@80#;6@80#;8@70#;8@70#
DB Standing Should Press - 2x8@45#;8@40#;8@35#
Bent Over Rows - 4x8@90# +bar
Front Squats - 4x8@90# +bar
Deadlifts - 4x8@160# +bar
Barbell Curl - 2x8@60# +EZbar
(90 secs between sets)

This was my most strenuous to recent history, totally exhausted, feel like puking. Overshot my goal for the DB press but still pleased with the attempt. What killed me was the bent overs, front squats (incidentally new pb, graduated to the big plates  ) and the deadlifts all in a row... By my last set of DL I don't know what was keeping me going. After that I noticed the time and felt rushed and tired for the curls and only did two sets  ..but the way I look at it, better than spewing


----------



## Vlar (Mar 8, 2006)

*Week 3, Workout Three*
BB Bench Press - 15@110#;10@110#;8@110# +bar
DB Seated Should Press - 2x15@40#;10@40#
Cable Rows - 3x15@140#
Front Squats - 15@70#;12@70#;10@70# +bar
Goodmornings - 3x15@bar
Tricep Pushdowns - 2x15@70#;10@70#
(120 sec between sets)

crazy busy at gym.


----------



## Vlar (Mar 11, 2006)

*Week 4*

Here is the tentative program for Week 4. This is the same push/pull lifting choices that was chosen for Week 2, the weight has increased and an extra set has been added. Once again, these are preformed in alternating sets of 2.

*Workout One*
A1 (Chest/Push) DB Bench Press - 4x5@85#
A2 (back/Pull) One Arm Bench Rows - 4x5@85#
B1 (Quads/Push) Back Squats - 4x5@170# +bar
B2 (Hams/Pull) SLDL - 4x5@60# +bar
C1 (Triceps/Push) Pushdowns - 4x5@100#
C2 (biceps/Pull) Standing Curls - 4x5@70# +EZbar

(60 secs between sets)

*Workout Two*
A1 (Chest/Push) Dips 4x8@BW assisted
A2 (Back/Pull) Pullups (wide, sup) - 4x8@60# Assisted
B1 (Quads/Push) DB Lunges 4x8@35#
B2 (Hams/Pull) Hyperextension 4x8@25#
C1 (Deltoids/Push) BB Standing Shoulder Press 4x8@70# +bar
C2 (UpperBack/Pull) Cable Front Pulldown 4x8@160#

(90 secs between sets)

*Workout Three*
A1 (Quads/Push) Front Squats - 3x15@70# +bar
A2 (Hams/Pull) Good Mornings - 3x15@15# +bar
B1 (Chest/Push) BB Bench Press - 3x15@110# +bar
B1 (Back/Pull) Bent Over Rows - 3x15@90# +bar
C2 (Triceps/Push) DB Tricep Extensions - 3x15@40#
C2 (Biceps/Pull) DB Hammer Curls - 3x15@40#


----------



## Vlar (Mar 11, 2006)

*Week 4, Workout One*
A1 (Triceps/Push) Pushdowns - 4x5@100#
A2 (biceps/Pull) Standing Curls - 4x5@70# +EZbar
B1 (Quads/Push) Back Squats - 4x5@170# +bar
B2 (Hams/Pull) SLDL - 4x5@70# +bar
C1 (Chest/Push) DB Bench Press - 4x5@80#
C2 (back/Pull) One Arm Bench Rows - 4x5@85#
(60 secs between sets)

Workout went well, hit all the new weight goals with some minor adjustments.. SLDL was at 70# instead of 60# (these still seem a bit light, but as always a slow and steady increase. The DB Bench Press I dropped to 80# instead of 85#... I think I can push 85#, but stabilizing it might be problem so just playing it safe, anyways its still an extra set from last time. Someday when the gym isn't so crowded I'll try to stabilize and push 85# and see how it goes. All in all everything felt solid. Rock on


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2006)

Brother Vlar, lookin good in here my Friend!!!


----------



## Vlar (Mar 16, 2006)

'been slacking..

Wednesday

*Cardio Session*
7mile run

Thursday
*Cardio Session*
3mile run

*Strength Session*
Squats (back) - 10@90#;5@170#;5@180#;3@180# +bar
DB Bench - 4x5@80#
One Arm Rows - 4x5@85#

Been feeling a little under the weather. I've also had a realization that I need cardio bad..so while I'm focused I want to start to go heavily on the cardio on a daily basis. I realize my strength sessions may take a hit, but its a personal thing on getting the BF down..I'm not going to lighten up on the weights.


----------



## Vlar (Mar 20, 2006)

Quick update..

Saturday
A1: Dips: 4x8@bw
A2: Pullups (wide, sup): 4x8@60# assisted
B1: Lunges: 2x8@45#
B2: Goodmornings: 2x8@45#
... at this point I pinched a nerve or pulled a muscle that ran alongside my neck and it shut me down. Felt like it cramped up. I just quietly put away the equipment and left the gym, but it took more than a few hours to move the shoulder/neck without feeling it fiercly. Strange out of nowhere kind of thing, anyways after about 24 hours it feels ok, and today almost non-existent so tommorrow I'll go back it and see how it goes. Probally nothing. I've lost a good week out of my intended program from laziness and that bump, need to get back on the wagon!

Monday Cardio
Jogged around a track for about 3 miles.


----------



## Vlar (Mar 22, 2006)

Light Workout at Home

A1 DB Press: 3x18@40#
A2 DB Incline Bench Row: 3x18@40#
B1 DB Side Raises: 2x8@20#
BW squats
B2 DB Front Raises: 2x8@20#
Bw squates
B3 DB Laterial Raises: 2x8@20#
C1 DB Standing Overhead Press: 3x8@40#

Attack of the DB's again. Silly me, got all ready and went to gym during primetime. Peeps where hanging out the windows cause so crowded I turned around and decieded to workout at home. Light workout, mostly shoulder work.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 22, 2006)

Good lookin w/o's BRother Vlar!!! I LOVE DB Work myself!!! Hows the nerve doin???


----------



## Vlar (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks Archangel, appreciate it 

The nerve/pull was just that.. after a few days its non-existent. I think just the combination of exercises and intensity I went at them lent to it. Live and learn, and try not to repeat.

each day since I've either done some old fashion cardio or worked the DBs at home. That said, just got back from the gym today!

*Week 4, Workout 2*
A1 Lunges: 4x8@35# plates
A2 Hyperextensions: 4x8@25#
B1 Dips: 4x8@BW(215)
B2 Pullups (wide, sup): 3x8@60#assisted; 6@60#assisted
C1 BB Mil Press: 2x8@50#+bar;2x5@50#+bar
C2 Pulldowns: 2x8@145#;2x5@145#

Felt Great!


----------



## Vlar (Mar 26, 2006)

*Week 4, Workout 3*

pressed for time, stripped a set off of each. Finished WO in about 40min.

A1 Squats (front): 2x15@70#
A2 Goodmornings: 2x15@bar
B1 BB Benchpress: 2x15@110#
B2 BB Bent Over Row: 2x15@90#
C1 DB Tricep Extensions: 2x15@30#
C2 DB Hammer Curls: 2x15@40#


----------



## Vlar (Apr 19, 2006)

ok, a bit of catch up is in order....

Trying a new lifting program.. The previous one I gave for 5 weeks was a pretty awesome one. It was demanding that???s for sure. Not sure if I was starting to reach a point where it was too much and overtraining or if I was just getting bored with it. One aspect was it was time consuming and required a certain order of equipment usage, at a crowded gym most of the time it was a hassle. At any rate, I am coming away from it with a lot more than I started with so it???s all good and I'm pretty sure I'm going to go back to it to do it more justice in the future.

This new program is the Bill Star 5x5 that I picked up being discussed on various threads. Here are the details, http://www.geocities.com/elitemadcow1/5x5_.../Linear_5x5.htm. I'm just about into two weeks and so far I'm liking it. The workouts in general seem easier, but I really do feel I'm getting more out of them in the long run so I'm definitely giving it serious consideration.

The way I'm going to handle this is to religiously do the 3 lifts at the gym as prescribed; I???ll do supplemental work at home with DBs when convenient, and also additional lifts at the gym after I accomplish what the program set out for me. The 3 lifts are the good ole squats, deads, and bench press. Its setup to be a slow progression, but I think that makes it anti overtraining. I hope to be able to get in and out of the gym quickly too.

Here we are so far:

Monday 4/10

Squats (back) - 5x5@85#/105#/125#/145#/165# +bar
Bench Press (flat) - 5x5@75#/95#/110#/130#/150# +bar
Bent Row - 5x5@60#/75#/90#/105#/120# + bar

Wednesday 4/12

Bench Press (incline) - 4x5@75#/90#/105#/120# +bar
DB Mil Press - 3x8@45#
Squats (back) - 4x5@85#/105#/125#/125# +bar
Deadlifts - 4x5@105#/125#/145#/165# +bar


Friday 4/14

Squats (back): 4x5@85#/105#/125#/145#, 3@170#, 8@125# +bar
Bench (flat): 4@5@75#/95#/110#/130#, 3@150#, 8@110# +bar
Bent Row: 4@5@60#/75#/90#/105#, 3@125#, 8@90# +bar
DB Mil Press: 3x8@50#


Monday 4/17

Bench (flat): 5x5@75#/95#/115#/135#/150# +bar
DB Mil Press: 8@45#, 8@55#
Bent Row: 5@5@60#/75#/95#/110#/125# +bar
BB Curls: 2x8@80#
Dips: 2x8@BW
Squat (back): 5x5@85#/105#/130#/150#, 3@170#

Wednesday 4/19

Squats (back): 4x5@85#/105#/130#/130#
Bench Press (incline): 4x5@75#/95#/110#/125#
Deadlifts: 4x5@105#/130#/150#/170#

circuit:
Pullups: 2x8@60#assisted
Dips: 2x8@bw  <--I'm actually pretty stoked about being able to do body weight dips now.. there was a time I wondered if that would be possible. I'm starting to love dips!

DB shrugs: 2x10@85#

here's a progress pic of my back... I havn't been able to reliably move the scale, but I can feel the days at the gym doing their thing tho..







cheers all


----------



## Vlar (May 2, 2006)

Friday 4/21
Squats (back) 5x85/105/130/150; 3x175; 8x130
Bench (flat) 5x75/95/115/135; 3x155; 8x115
Bent Row 5x60/75/95/110; 3x125; 8x95

Monday 4/24
Squats (back) 5x90/110/130/155/175
Bench (flat) 5x80/100/115/135/155
Bent Row 5x65/80/95/110/125

Wednesday 4/26
Squats (back) 5x90/110/130/130
Bench (incline) 5x80/95/110/125
Deadlift 5x110/130/155/175

Friday 4/28
Squats (back) 5x90/110/130/155; 3x180; 8x130
Bench(flat) 5x80/100/115/135; 3x160; 8x115
Bent Row 5x65/80/95/110; 3x130;8x95

Monday 5/1
Squats (back) 5x90/115/135/160/180
Bench (flat) 5x80/100/120/140/160
Bent Row 5x65/80/100/115/130

I've been doing alot of additional work after I complete these mandatory exercises. I have always been following up with some pull-ups and dips, and I'll throw in the occosianal pull downs, bicep curls, shrugs, etc...

In between dates been hitting the DB's at home, mostly isolating shoulder work (front, rear, side raises etc.. overhead presses) also I swore I wouldn't do it before, but started to do crunches and such for the abs.

In additon, (I'm going insane) .. been running on the track at closes college, doing interval training and working on getting a respectable mile time.


Quick catch up, been falling behind on my posts..

I am so digging this 5x5 program that I'm on and can't say enough about it. I feel like I'm making some excellent gains from it, slow and steady for sure but there is every bit of confidence that next weeks goals will be heavier and I will lift it! I think the way its set up its a psychological boost, meaning doing the 3 reps on Friday for the new personal best.. well it's only 3 reps! Anyone can psyche themselves up to knock out three reps.. you do it, then come Monday your doing the same weight you pulled on 3 reps for 5 and it becomes assimilated into your routine. You???re not intimidated by the weight at all because you already conquered it earlier and had two full days of rest in between. Works for me and talking yourself into is half the battle. This program is like a march to fitness.. slow and steady, can be tough but certainly manageable, but relentless on its potential progress.

Time for some new goals:

Lets see... By July 06..

Bench: 180# +bar (225#)
Squats (back): 205#+bar (250#)
10 overhand wide pullups in good form
Run a mile in less than 6:30 .. (have no idea what it is now, but will check soon)
BW of less than 205 (currently 214ish)


----------



## Vlar (May 6, 2006)

Wednesday 5/3	
Squats (back): 5x90/115/135/135
Incline Bench: 5x80/100/115/130
Deadlifts: 5x115/135/160/180
  (Circuit)
  Pullups: 2x8@60# assisted
  Dips: 2x8@BW
Concentration Curls: 3x8@55#

Friday 5/5
Squats (back)	5x90/115/135/160; 3x185; 8x135
Bench (flat)	5x80/100/120/140; 3x165; 8x120
Bent Over Row	5x65/80/100/115; 3x135; 8x100
DB Shoulder Press  3x8@55#
  (Circuit)
  Shrugs: 2x8@85#
  Front Raises: 2x8@25#


----------



## King Silverback (May 6, 2006)

Excellent pic my Friend, lookin like a V is definatly in the making!!! Awesome job!!!


----------



## Vlar (May 7, 2006)

Vlar said:
			
		

> Run a mile in less than 6:30 .. (have no idea what it is now, but will check soon)



yea.. 8:30 earlier today.. .. I think 7:30 is more realistic at this point


----------



## Vlar (May 13, 2006)

Monday 5/8	
Squats (back)	5x90/115/140/160/185
Bench (flat)	5x80/105/125/145/165
Row		5x65/85/100/115/135

Wednesday 5/10	
Squats (back)	5x90/115/140/140
Bench (Incline)	5x85/100/115/135
Deadlift	5x115/140/160/185

Friday	5/12
Squats (back)	5x90/115/140/160; 3x190; 8x140
Bench (flat)	5x80/105/125/145; 3x170; 8x125
Row		5x65/85/100/115; 3x135; 8x100

Performed a small circuit of pullups/dips after each workout. I've started to do the wide pullups unassisted with just body weight, but currently can only do 6. But I consider doing the unassisted as miletstone in my training, now I have a good benchmark to work against in getting 3 solid sets of 10 down.


----------



## Vlar (May 30, 2006)

sry for lack of posts, I finished off my 6th week of the 5x5 program then took a week off of training (much needed!). During the week off I had time to think of a new direction for my training for the next 6 weeks.

First.. to recap my final week of the 5x5

Monday 6/15
Squats (back) 5x95#/120#/140#/160#/3x190#
Bench (flat) 5x85#/105#/125#/145#/3x170#
Row (bent) 5x70#/85#/100#/120#/135#

Wednesday 6/17
Squats (back) 5x95#/120#/140#/140#
Bench (incline) 5x85#/100#/120#/135#
Deadlifts 5x120#/140#/165#/190#

Friday 6/19
Squats (back) 5x95#/120#/140#/165#;3x195#;8x140#
Bench (flat) 5x85#/105#/125#/145#;3x170#;8x125#
Row (bent) 5x70#/85#/100#/120#;3x140#;8x100#

First off, doing this 5x5 program kicked some major ass. ALL of my lifts improved and I would gather I put on more than a few pounds of muscle, guaranteed. I love it and you can bet that I'll always be returing to it from time to time to pull myself out of a slow spell.  

6 weeks of training is turning out to be a good number for me, at about the 6th week of a paticular routine I get edgy to try somethign different and my gains start to slow. I guess it could be a bit true that your body conditions itself to the workload and I think about 6 weeks I can see that happening to me. Its a good focus number for me too, I can set my goals for six weeks and more than likely keep them focused throughout.

I still like the principle of the program, wherein you dedicate yourself to only a few compound exercises and beyond everything else, complete those exercises and sets. Afterwords if your feeling up to it, knock yourself out with other exercises. But this ensures that your going to progress and not inadvertanly sidetrack your training. 

So with this in mind, I'm sticking with doing squats but instead of all 3 training days doing back squats  I'm giong to do to of them as front squats with only one day of back. I'm still keeping deadlifts in on wednesday (just barely touching the surface with these I can tell, and can feel that they are the sleeper exercise that'll play a big component in my gains). Instead of barbell benching, I'm switching over to strictly dumbells and will keep the same 2 days of flat and one day of incline. The biggest change is that I'm dropping the rows and going to focus on mastering the pullups.

If there is one exercise that is stagnant for me its the pullups, I've been stuck at being able to only do 6 perfect ones in a row before everthing falls to hell. Hate to say it, but has been going on for months. This has got to end! I've done a bit of research on pullups and the most information comes from the military sites descriping preperation for the 20 rep requirement for the PFT tests.  It was very encouraging to see the progress that probally litterly thousands of soldiers had to go through in as little as 4-8weeks. Knowing this I picked out a program that makes sense and seems doable at the gym along with my other exercises (Armstrong pull-up Program).  

Basically, the program is a 5 day program. Day 1 is maximum effort sets, day 2 is pyamids, day three is maintence trainig sets, day 4 is max number of training sets you can complete and day 5 is recap a day that was the most effort. I'm in! 

Previoulsy I had a goal of 10 perfect form pullups by July.. I'm sure I can get that, but I'm not stopping until I hit 20.

So anyways, that about sums up the next 6 weeks, to finish up, a recap of todays workout.

Tues 6/30

Squats (front) 8@50#;8@70#;8@90#;2x6@110#
Pullups 5x3@BW; (negatives) 5x3@BW
DB Bench 8x50#;8x60#;8@70#;6@80#


----------



## Vlar (May 9, 2010)

Sidestepping the fact that its only been 1440 days since my last journal update...


Monday 04/26

Vlar
Squats (back) 3x10@115# : 3rd
Bench (incline) 3x10@145# : 2nd
*BO Rows (BB) 3x10@100# : 1st*

Mrs. Vlar
Squats (back) 3x10@body to 18" bucket : 2nd
Bench (incline) 3x10@50# : 3rd
BO Rows (BB) 3x10@45# : 3rd 

Wednesday 04/28

Vlar
*Squats (back) 3x10@135# : 1st*
Bench (incline) 3x10@145# : 2nd
BO Rows (BB) 3x10@100# : 2nd

Mrs. Vlar
Squats (back) 3x10@body to 18" bucket : 3rd
Bench (incline) 3x10@50# : 4th
BO Rows (BB) 3x10@45# : 4th

Saturday 05/01

Vlar
Squats (back) 3x10@135# : 2nd
*Bench (incline) 3x10@150# : 1st*
BO Rows (BB) 3x10@100# : 3rd

Mrs. Vlar
*Squats (back) 3x10@body to 12" bucket : 1st*
*Bench (incline) 3x10@55# : 1st*
*BO Rows (BB) 3x10@50# : 1st*


----------



## Vlar (May 9, 2010)

Monday 05/03

Vlar
Squats (back) 3x10@135# : 3rd
Bench (incline) 3x10@150# : 2nd
*BO Rows (BB) 3x10@105# : 1st*

Mrs. Vlar
Squats (back) 3x10@body to 12" bucket : 2nd
Bench (incline) 3x10@55# : 2nd
BO Rows (BB) 3x10@50# : 2nd

Thursday 05/06

Vlar
Squats (back) 3x10@135# : 4th
Bench (incline) 3x10@150# : 3rd
*One-Arm Rows  3x10@52.5# : 1st*

Mrs. Vlar
*Squats (back) 3x10@20# : 1st  yay! no seat, full range of motion .. utilizing curl bar on the way to 45# bar*
Bench (incline) 3x10@55# : 3rd
*One-Arm Rows  1x10@25#;2x10@20# : 1st*


----------



## Vlar (May 9, 2010)

Sunday 05/09

Vlar
*Squats (back) 3x10@155# : 1st*
Bench (flat) 3x10@150# : 1st
One-Arm Rows 3x10@52.5# : 2nd

Mrs. Vlar
Squats (back) 3x10@body : 1st (while sans weight, these were unassisted)
Bench (flat) 3x10@45# : 1st 
One-Arm Rows 3x10@20# : 2nd

Good workout today..made an increase on squats and legs are starting to feel solid. My bench raises to the height where I can get under to lift and place the squat bar and the frame cuts in at the end so that I can walk underneath it. That said I don't believe it was designed for it so curious to see what kind of weight I can do safely with it. So far so good as long as I put a few plates on the seat to counterweight the bench safely.

Both of us felt awkward on the flat bench as we've been only doing incline for the 7 weeks now..took a few sets to get in the rhythm, kept feeling like we were on a decline bench. sticking with flat for a few weeks before back to incline.


----------



## Curt James (May 9, 2010)

Vlar said:


> Sunday 05/09
> 
> Vlar
> *Squats (back) 3x10@155# : 1st*
> ...



So this is a husband and wife journal? Cool!


----------



## Vlar (May 9, 2010)

yep, two progress reports for the price of one  at least for as long as she puts up with my training... (1st time taking exercise seriously) for now though, it's awesome as she is seeing results and that is helping so much. In a few weeks we are going to start cardio on the off days and hoping to see some weight come off both of us...actually I know it will and that will be even more encouraging.


----------



## Vlar (May 13, 2010)

Thursday 05/13

Vlar
Squats (back) 3x10@155# : 2nd
Bench (flat) 10@150#; 2x10@155# : 2nd (note: add 5#)
One-Arm Rows 3x10@52.5# : 3rd

Mrs. Vlar
Squats (back) 3x10@body : 2nd
Bench (flat) 10@45#; 2x10@55 : 2nd 
One-Arm Rows 3x10@20# : 3rd

Workout felt great, long overdue with 3 days off...busy, busy week.  Now setup for a Saturday morning workout, which is my favorite day/time for lifting.  Should be back to a normal schedule and get workouts in every other day..  Mrs Vlar is enjoying a cantaloupe shake, myself.. peanut butter.


----------



## Vlar (May 15, 2010)

Saturday 05/15

Vlar
Squats (back) 3x10@155# : 3rd
*Bench (flat)  3x10@160# : 1st
One-Arm Rows 3x10@60# : 1st*

Mrs. Vlar 
Squats (back) 3x10@body : 3rd   Great Form
Bench (flat) 3@55  ...not feeling so well today..postponing workout... 

Good workout, I waited to long to start..around 11am and as my equipment is out on the patio the temperature was getting a bit extreme. Squats were slow moving today for some reason, usually I would increase the weight after 3 sessions of the same, but I think I'm going to do another session before increase.  Felt good to increase on the bench and one-arms, but for the most part I'm really still feeling out the exercises and appropriate weights so they're not like a major breakthroughs or anything...  .. deadlifts coming soon but I need to round up a few more 45# plates first..

Now time to play.. Hypocrisy tonight..Fear Factory tomorrow


----------



## Vlar (May 19, 2010)

Tuesday 05/18

Vlar
Deads (sumo) 10x95#
Squats (back) 3x10@155# : 4th  (set for increase)
Bench (flat) 3x10@160# : 2nd
Rows (one-arm) 3x10@60# : 2nd

Mrs. Vlar 
Deads (sumo) 10x45#
Squats (back) 3x10@body : 4th
Bench (flat) 3@x10@50 : 5th
Rows (one-arm) 3x10@20 : 3rd 

Just a lil dabble in the deadlift to see how it feels and study form...  squats and bench are feeling solid... in fact everything feels right on track for a slow progression to heavier weight. Mrs. Vlar took control of her workout...I've been edging her to increase the weight slowly but surely but was pretty much told to stuff it and she backed up a bit on her bench, and then attacked it. The result was a very confident and determined set of lifts, empowering I'm sure.... I might be creating a monster....


----------



## Vlar (May 24, 2010)

Monday 05/24

Vlar
Squats (back) 3x10@165# : 1st
Bench (flat) 3x10@160# : 3rd
BO Rows (BB) 3x10@115# : 1st

Mrs. Vlar 
Squats (back) 3x10@body : 5th
Bench (flat) 3@x10@50 : 6th
BO Rows (BB) 3x10@55# : 1st


----------



## Vlar (May 30, 2010)

Sunday 05/30

Vlar
Squats (back) 3x10@165# : 2nd
Bench (flat) 3x10@160# : 4th (mark for increase)
Rows (one-arm) 3x10@60# : 3rd (mark for increase)

Mrs. Vlar 
Squats (back) 3x10@body : 6th (mark for increase)
Bench (flat) 3@x10@55 : 1st
Rows (one-arm) 3x10@20 : 4th

Not as consistent as we should be, but we got the training in and plan to get back on track to 3-4x a week. 

Today marks the 2 month mark since we started, and such is phase two for the next two months which is throwing in cardio as often as possible. There is a definite attitude, energy, and physical difference from two months ago to today due to the full body strength training that will propel our goals and make cardio more accommodating.  I used to run cross country in highschool, and off an on long distance throughout the years so I'm planning on jogging as often as possible. Mrs. Vlar isn't to keen on jogging, so she is going to look into aerobics. 

Mrs. Vlar is a little discouraged with the fact that she has been gaining weight since we started. Certainly the lean muscle ratio as both our posture and physique are shaping up. I know diet is the keystone, and we have been improving the quality but not focusing on a deficit yet.. that said, I'm hoping the cardio is enough to start a small waist slimming trend for us without obsessing over diet (which WILL happen soon enough, 2 months from now). Even if we don't turn the tide at the waist, the strength training will continue and we should see the added benefits of cardio such as increased metabolism, more energy, and lung and heart improvement. All of which will surely have us taking another double take in 2 months time when the dieting will begin..

Also, going to change the workouts a bit and try to set up the push/pull routine within our parameters. Mrs. Vlar is ready to squat with the 45# bar, so  we are going to start with lowering the # of reps to 4, and just work on increase the rep #'s as we go forward until we get to 10.


----------



## Curt James (May 30, 2010)

Vlar said:


> *yep, two progress reports for the price of one*  at least for as long as she puts up with my training... (1st time taking exercise seriously) for now though, it's awesome as she is seeing results and that is helping so much. In a few weeks we are going to start cardio on the off days and hoping to see some weight come off both of us...actually I know it will and that will be even more encouraging.







Vlar said:


> Sunday 05/30
> 
> Vlar
> Squats (back) 3x10@165# : 2nd
> ...



You're still here, though, and that's what counts! Keep at it!



Vlar said:


> *Today marks the 2 month mark since we started*, and such is phase  two for the next two months which is throwing in cardio as often as  possible. There is a definite attitude, energy, and physical difference  from two months ago to today due to the full body strength training that  will propel our goals and make cardio more accommodating.  I used to  run cross country in highschool, and off an on long distance throughout  the years so I'm planning on jogging as often as possible. Mrs. Vlar  isn't to keen on jogging, so she is going to look into aerobics.



Congratulations to you both!



Vlar said:


> *Mrs. Vlar is a little discouraged with the fact that she has been  gaining weight since we started. *Certainly the lean muscle ratio as  both our posture and physique are shaping up. I know diet is the  keystone, and we have been improving the quality but not focusing on a  deficit yet.. that said, I'm hoping the cardio is enough to start a  small waist slimming trend for us without obsessing over diet (which  WILL happen soon enough, 2 months from now).



Added muscle, right?



Vlar said:


> Also, going to change the workouts a bit and try to set up the push/pull  routine within our parameters. *Mrs. Vlar is ready to squat with the  45# bar, so  we are going to start with lowering the # of reps to 4, and  just work on increase the rep #'s as we go forward until we get to 10.*



You sound like you both have a solid plan and that's half the battle!


----------



## Vlar (Jun 7, 2010)

Monday 06/07

Vlar
Cardio: Morning Run

Squats (back) 3x10@165# : 3rd
Bench (flat) 3x10@165# : 1st
Overhead Press (DB) 3x10@30# : 1st

Mrs. Vlar 
Cardio: Wii <-- hey, whatever works

Bench (flat) 3@x10@55 : 2nd
Overhead Press (DB) 3x10@10# : 1st

Great workout today. Although again, pathetically again actually.., workouts inconsistent and infrequent.  A week between workouts is unacceptable. That said, we did have a cold/flu running through the house which kind of derailed us, but over that now. That's why tonights workout felt great... it was a little celebration of getting rid of the f'ing sickness.

Ok, good news is I started running in the mornings. I picked up the old rhythm pretty quick and the squat training prepared me for the worse. Basically easier than I thought, just needed to get that foot out the door. Mrs Vlar is going to start some Wii exercising, currently using a EA fitness title.. but must say it looks pretty solid. It had her doing a 30 min full body circuit which included among other things 3 sets of 18 body squats and lunges, etc..   I think this is a good start on the daily cardio for both us.. of course consistency will be the key.

On the weights, we are going alternate push and pull days and change up the lifts a little... routine is work in progress.. as always when we start a new lift, the weight is light for a few days.


----------



## Vlar (Jun 9, 2010)

Wednesday 06/09

Vlar

Cardio (tue/wed): Morning run (err shuffle) 1.2m

Deadlifts (conv): 3x10@165# : 1st (set to increase to 175)
BO Rows (BB) : 3x10@110# : 2nd
Curls (curl bar): 3x10@70# : 1st

Mrs. Vlar

Cardio: Wii 40min

Deadlifts (conv): 2x8@75# : 1st
Curls (curl bar) : 2x10@30# : 1st
BO Rows (BB) : 3x10@55# : 2nd

Started some new lifts today, deadlifts and curls and we'll add them to the rotation. Unsure about the curls, they seem to specific to me but we don't have good additional pull exercise available. No good pull up location at the home yet and we rent so not to keen on screwing things into the walls or side of the house. Curls will do just fine for now and its the first time we did any specific arm work since we started. Forgot what a bicep pump is! 

The deadlifts are not going to be fun starting out...a bit of a shock on the lowerback, will be doing more research on form.  

..Feeling good about the cardio, morning runs been working great for me. It's low milage at the moment but I'll add a bit more each week. By the end of July I hope to be up to 3 miles each morning. 

The Wii has been kicking Mrs. Vlar's butt, it's a lion in sheeps clothing..at least for now...  its best used for the running in place, aerobic circuit kind of stuff. When it attempts to do body weight strength training or arm extensions with the fluffy rubber band it comes with its definitely a joke when she's been pushing military and bench presses with free weights. But the circuits with running, jumping, squats, and lunges.. thats good stuff.


----------

